# Aquascaping



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

so wanted to know how that super cool aquascaping was done, especially the one with the tree. well i found it!!!

Aquascape of the Month: September 2008 "Pinheiro Manso" - Aquascaping World Forum


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow, those are amazing tanks. i really like the one with the stream, but the tree on the hill with the fish swimming close is awesome as well.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Love his scapes.I have wanted to create a tree myself.maybe one day....


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

That'd all I want is a tree the rest ehhh...but the tree looks awesome


----------

